

Ask HN: Best city for a young new grad to start career?  - onedev

With SF, Seattle, NYC, Austin, and so many other compelling cities, what&#x27;s the best option for an ambitious 20-something? Keeping in mind things like living costs, atmosphere (as far as people), etc<p>What are your experiences in the city you live in right now and would you reccomend your city to a new graduate?
======
dieselz
Not sure what your career path is, but I'm going to make the assumption that
you're a software developer. SF and NYC are silly expensive (I live in Silicon
Valley, south of the city, and it's also very expensive). You don't list these
places, but I'd take a look at Boulder and Denver. Both have thriving startup
communities, and both are reasonable in terms of price of living. If you like
big city, go Denver, looking for a more tight-knit community, check out
Boulder.

